# Energy feeds - flaked maize?



## flyingfeet (5 July 2008)

So I am still having to kick fatboy - instructor yesterday suggested 2 schooling whips and sprint cantering him. 

Has the jump, but cannot be a*sed. 

So currently feeding topspec turbo oats which are micronised with a few flaked soya beans for good measure. However instructor suggested pure beans or flaked maize straights.

Anyone feed flaked maize alone? Any success with ompf. Frankly nothing that can make this horse fizzy so I will try anything.


----------



## hellybelly6 (5 July 2008)

My horse had the most energy when he had lost weight!

Maize is very low in fibre and lacking in nutrients, a balancer or supplement would be needed.

I had very good results with spillers instant energy cubes.


----------



## scotsmare (5 July 2008)

Try some racehorse cubes - they contain a massive dose of energy!


----------



## Spyda (6 July 2008)

From my personal experience I know that in the outbacks of America maize is still very widely fed.  My step-mother would feed all her stud horses _nothing _but maize.  I used to argue hammer and tong with her about it, but it was one of those English vs US things we could never reconcile!  I'd still not favour feeding maize in any quantity to horses. More is known about equine nutrition these days and there are too many better things to feed than flaked maize IMO.

You seem to be feeding your boy quite 'energy dense' feed already so you might benefit from giving a couple of the major horse feed manufacturers a call and asking for their advice on where is best to go next.  I am sure they'll be able to help advise you.


----------



## flyingfeet (6 July 2008)

Tried most competition mixes - including the instant energy and slow release energy from spillers

He is a good weight at the moment (still call him fatboy, but he isn't too bad at the moment!)

I think it may be a case of introducing something fun into his life as he does boring SJ'ing and dessage. Goes to sleep at competitions, never gets strong. He hacks out but is not overly bothered - thinking I may have to do something more exciting like XC or fun ride / hunting type stuff. Most people would probably kill for a quiet horse, but he is a bit knackering to ride!


----------



## hellybelly6 (7 July 2008)

Trying doing work in hand, work over trotting/canter poles, even try some mounted games such as bending!

I think he may need some excitement as you say.

My instructor told me to ride with 2 schooling sticks and it worked!  I didnt bully him as I disagree with that, but I asked him twice and if he didnt respond, he got a tap.  A couple of minutes and he soon got the message.  It sounds harsh, but this is better than thump thump thump on his sides every stride.  It is worth trying.


----------



## only_me (13 February 2010)

Flaked maize has the highest energy content of all the straights - which is on reason why it is the most fattening 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Oats fed with maize, with dollop of propell has worked really well for me


----------



## JoBo (13 February 2010)

Seriously have you tried hunting? Its done wonders for my boy this winter. Being fit and loving life means he has a lot more energy now then he ever has. I'm loving it! Just an idea.


----------

